# New ! "BLACK Shellac" has anyone tried it?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*New ! "BLACK Shellac"*
This 'BLACK' waxy shellac is obtained from by-products of seedlac, waxy shellac production and rosin. The color is all natural, no additional pigment is added.

• On Light toned woods the first coat
looks Cordovan (Blue Red) Mahogany.
•• A second Coat is Deeper and a
Dark Cordovan-toned Black.
••• The third coat yields BLACK with a
shadowed hint of deep Blackish-Purple.

For more details...

It really looks interesting to me…

I have a large china cabinet (antique) that would look great using it…

Has anyone been able to try it yet?
If so, how do you like/dislike it?

Thank you.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I just ordered some blonde shellac from this company no more than 2 hours ago. This black shellac sounds interesting. I need to shop more. Take pics!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

At $27 a pound, I'll wait from an LJ to see how nice it looks.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds interesting, but Ill have to wait for you to try it!!!!

You make it sound real good though, buy it and try a few

test boards….can't hurt if you already have a project in

mind!!!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Sounds interesting, thanks for the link also!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting ,great site, Thanks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. This is a must try!


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

When I built my TV stand I was looking for black finish. I went to Woodcraft to get some black Transtint and the guy at the store said Transtint can be added to shellac to get a black finish. I ended up not using it. Maybe someone else tried this combination. Price wise: ~ $10 for shellac + $20 for Transtint. You can get any color.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I planning on giving it a try, when I get the right project. I love the color and finish I get from garnet, so I'm sure the black will be nice.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Radu… Chas Neil thinks India Ink is a good way to also get a good Black…
... look at his Youtube stuff on Finishing…

It might be a good combination to dye with India Ink THEN, put the top coat of Black Shellac on it…


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe, you started this. See http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2565


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you, Tim…


----------

